# CZ 75 SP-01 vs. P-01



## Alpacino

anybody have any of these guns and if you had the choice which would you choose between the two??


----------



## Baldy

Hey Alpacino I don't think there's to many around here that have the CZ line of guns. Richard might have some. I'll give you a bump and run it down the list again. I don't think you could go wrong with either one but I don't know all the things about them. Good luck.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Alpacino said:


> anybody have any of these guns and if you had the choice which would you choose between the two??


Good question! It is one I'm researching into myself as a few months ago I came across an image of the P-01 and immediately loved it. The main difference between them is that the *P-01* is a compact (Decocking Lever), and the *SP-01* is full size (with Manual Safety). Also, to quote from the CZ website:

_"Borrowing from the improved grip geometry of the CZ 75 Compact P-01, the SP-01 utilizes an extended beavertail to protect shooter's strong hand as well as allowing for a deeper and more secure grip."​_
Check out the CZ thread here, as I'm sure people have talked about the *SP-01* a bit. Unfortunately not too many people discuss the *P-01*.

*SP-01 * http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=73

*P-01 *http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=28

I'm still trying to find a store which stock the P-01's so I can have a physical look and feel. The only thing that puts me off the P-01 is that it is a compact. I am really after a full size piece. But like Baldy said, I don't think you can go wrong with either model. CZ make good quality pieces and are very underrated.


----------



## Hyunchback

*SP01 vs P01*

I first owned the P01 and was very impressed by it. It is still impressive but it is largely overshadowed by the SP01.

So similar to the CZ 75 but better, for me anyway. I find the SP01 to be more responsive when I'm firing rapid fire strings on the range. I've settled on using this pistol for USPSA style shooting. I'm hoping to take the safety course on Dec. 2nd.

The P01 has a shorter barrel and is lighter so it's louder to even protected ears and has more muzzle flip though in the 9mm it's only noticable when compared side by side.

The grip is close to the same with the P01 being shorter but still big enough to fill my hand without notable overhang by my pinky. I have fairly big hands.

The dimensions of the grip in this branch of the CZ family is slightly smaller than that of the older 75 family. Very similar, but slightly smaller. A fellow with small hands felt my 75 and thought it too big but the SP01 was just right.

P01s are more common, being out longer and don't command a premium price the way the SP01 does. The SP01 can come as a decocker, BTW. They make it with either safety or decocker. Mine is the safety version.


----------



## vtrguy

I to own both the PO1 and the SPO1 .I love both of them the big difference to me is the recoil is greater with the PO1, because it is so much lighter due to its alloy frame and smaller size. The SPO1 is just a joy to shoot and so accurate its amazing. People ask me all the time at the range about the guns a lot of them have never seen a CZ up close, and some have never even heard of them.I think they are hands down the best looking, best shooting, and most durable guns on the market for their cost. I paid under $475 for each , prices are reasonable for CZ's here in St louis.


----------



## martial_field

I have an SP 01 and have shot it for some USPSA matches. The full length dust cover adds weight to help reduce recoil. As is typical with all CZs, the ergonomics are outstanding and accuracy is first rate. I have the model with the safety so I can use it "cocked and locked" for USPSA limited division. I have a lot of people ask me what kind of gun it is and some want to inspect it in a safety area. Of course, I oblige and act the "proud parent."


----------



## Revolver

Have you noticed an accuracy difference with the SP01 compared to the other models? Is there a reason someone should consider the SP01 over the other models other than the obvious extention of the frame and rail? The website shows that the height of the SP01 is .4". Is that in the grip to accomodate a slightly longer magazine?

My CZ is going to be a 75 B. I was wondering if I should also consider the SP01. I really don't really like to mount things on my pistols so the rail really wouldn't serve a purpose.


----------



## jem375

My PO1 just replaced my G26 as my main summer carry handgun. The grip angle and trigger of the Glock just plain sucks for me, the PO1 is much better for me. The SPO1 just might be my next handgun purchase.


----------



## martial_field

Revolver,

The SP 01 is no more accurate than my 75, but that is accurate enough. I don't have a Ransom rest so my accuracy determinations come from shooting the pistols from a sand filled rest. Compared to the 75, The SP 01 is heavier, comes standard with night sights, has an ambidextrous safety and a greater magazine capacity (which accounts for the greater height of the gun). I like it better as a competition gun primarily because of the extra weight and mag capacity.


----------



## Hyunchback

Magazine capacity isn't a primary reason to take the CZ SP01 over the 75/85. You can put the newer magazines into the older model. The models interchange magazines with no issue.

Both my 75 B and my SP01 have had trigger work done by the same gunsmith. Using the reloads I tend to shoot on the range the SP01 has an edge when shooting off-hand. I don't know if there would be a difference with the pistols locked into a rest.

It's just an edge and is probably related to the extra forward weight. It's a subtle difference but it exists.

To me the SP 01 is the greatest refinement of the great points of the 75 series.


----------



## Jiul

Hi, I don't mean to "jack" the thread, but I have a question, or two that I think fit on here.
The trigger on the 75 SA looks a lot differrent then the one on the DA guns including the SP01. The SA trigger looks to be a bit closer to the front strap and looks straight, as opposed to the one on the DA which looks more traditional. How do the two compare. 
Also the trigger on the Tac Sport and Champion look different altogether.
Can you put any of those triggers or tigger groups on the SP01?
How light can you get the trigger on an SP01 Vs. a 75 SA for a game only gun?
I know I'm asking a lot of questions but no one in my neck of the woods seems to know much about these guns.
Thanks all


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

vtrguy said:


> ... People ask me all the time at the range about the guns a lot of them have never seen a CZ up close, and some have never even heard of them.I think they are hands down the best looking, best shooting, and most durable guns on the market for their cost. I paid under $475 for each , prices are reasonable for CZ's here in St louis.


I agree. I think that CZ's are very under-rated for their performance. They make extremely good-looking pieces (in particular the P01). As soon a I saw that model I was like DAMN!!! Admittedly even though the P01 is a 'compact' it's kinda in-between the 4" and a compact.

I'm extremely curious to try a SP01 though. Currently I'm just plinking away with a 9mm Springfield XD. It's just trying to find a shooting range which lets you hire out one of the CZ's to try (in the SoCal area).


----------

